# Crypt and Graveyard



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

need some very cool stuff for my crypt and graveyard.

Any help out there?

Laurie


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Here are some..*

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=105421928

Great sound effects for the grave yard... very spooky..not very kiddy.

Meltdown


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

For a graveyard soundscape, I recommend clicking here


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks folks soooooo much

Laurie


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes! Thanks so much for this. I could use these myself as well amongst my other effects.


----------

